# Would you quit if you weren't paid for a week of work?



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Just curious - facing this issue right now.

around $300-$400 (a typical week) instant pay goes *poof* into thin air. uber tells you "it shows successful transaction", your bank who you've been with since 2003 and no problems says "there is nothing on our end." uber continues to repeat "we show the payment was successful" as a mantra while providing no other details. i'm now told i have to wait again on email while they forward the issue to their "advanced team", whatever the hell that means. uber is also telling me "some banks have problems with instant pay processing" despite the fact i've used my paypal debit card many times before.

So my thoughts are - should I quit if this is not resolved? Would you? I mean its just a single week and who the hell wants to sign up and deal with a different company thats less popular in the area(lyft?) Would you drive while the issue is pending or unresolved? In the grand scheme of things $300 isn't a lot for a total year but the idea that I worked 7 days potentially for nothing is getting under my skin. I've worked 2 days so far in this strange limbo mindset already this week and I'm not understanding what I should or shouldn't be doing at this point.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Joshua J said:


> In the grand scheme of things $300 isn't a lot for a total year but the idea that I worked 7 days potentially for nothing is getting under my skin.


In the grand scheme of things I would quit just from the one sentence you posted. Using your personal vehicle 7 days a week for $300 is nearly the same thing as "*...weren't paid for a week of work?"*


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In the grand scheme of things I would quit just from the one sentence you posted. Using your personal vehicle 7 days a week for $300 is nearly the same thing as "*...weren't paid for a week of work?"*


Lol, I didn't say how many hours I work..its not that much.(under 5 per day, very little driving)  Luckily my other job is almost all of my income, Uber is beer $ but i still want my damn beer $


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I went through this same issue with my first Uber paycheck. They said they paid me and my bank said they didn't. It took about 5 months to get resolved. I continued to drive during that time and except for that first check I was paid on time. It did make me distrust Uber right from the get go.


----------



## dman0617 (Mar 13, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> In the grand scheme of things I would quit just from the one sentence you posted. Using your personal vehicle 7 days a week for $300 is nearly the same thing as "*...weren't paid for a week of work?"*


Funny that's actually where I thought this post was heading. Working for Uber is like getting paid for 3 weeks when you slaved for 4.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

You should probably quit anyway, regardless of this situation.


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

If you driving 7 days a week at 5hrs per day that is a full time job for $300 a week with no benefits and you eating the cost of gas and maintenance.... wear and tear...... its probably time to move on as you aren't cut out for this


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

By any chance did someone from uber call you that you either won a prize or critical response team right after a ride request they asked you pull over to cancel?


----------

